
FTP Must Die - lordgrenville
http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
======
salawat
Sounds more to me like "The FTP RFC is in dire need of an update."

I see no problem with that. Perhaps the author would be interested in looking
into that?

------
rvz
FTP is dead, long live SFTP!

------
GrumpyNl
I disagree.

